# What to do with Crystal Malt leftovers



## 4feathers (17/1/13)

Hi ya all, I came across another recipe 2 days ago for a Cyser, have made quite a few also some useing LDME but this one asks for LDME and Crystal Malt 60l.
I am making a double lot and have picked up 3kg Malt which was milled for me in store. The recipe asks for 1.36 kg per batch so i need 2.72 kg leaving 280 gr leftover milled Malt.
How can i store this till next batch, i would think that as its milled it can't be stored on a shelf, so cold storage maybe. Fridge or freezer , i can also vacum pack first if needed.
Also while milling the chap asked if i wanted to taste it first, apparently this is what you do, it tasted great ,quite tasty Caremel/sweet/slight smokey, i asked what do people do with the Crystal malt grains after they have been steeping, he reckons chuck them away which seems a waste.
Has anyone used these after steeping in Home made bread, they would be good in Full Rye sourdough, Dried and put into a Breakfast Museli, chook food or recycled into another drink of some sort..Anyway if anyone can help it would be appreciated Peter


----------



## slash22000 (17/1/13)

1.36kg of Crystal 60? Per batch? How big are these batches? :wacko:


----------



## Airgead (17/1/13)

You can dry it and use it in bread etc but I find the husks a bit much. Mine goes in the compost. If I had chooks they would get it.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## carniebrew (17/1/13)

Got a dog? You could try this. Works with steeped grain, probably even better (for the dog) with un-steeped!


----------



## glenwal (17/1/13)

Just stick it in an air tight container, it'll be fine.


edit: Obviously this referes to your left over crystal - not the stuff you've already used


----------



## Amber Fluid (17/1/13)

Fresh is best of course. However, it seems you're in a bit of a predicament now. Nevertheless, the best thuing you could do is to store them in a cool, dry and dark place and they should keep for a little while. Try use them up asap of course.

As to spent grain, there is a thread floating about here somewhere (no time to search for you sorry) that has what people do with their spent grain. Some ideas are:
Cooking, making doughs, feeding birds (chooks etc), feeding livestock (cows, horses, pigs etc), feeding the lawn, it make good compost. You could even leave it laying around the house if you want some cute pet mice/rats


----------



## 4feathers (17/1/13)

Thanks guys, so i will be reusing it for something, plenty of choice. Slash...its not a beer, i am useing it to steep and then add to a Cyser as per the recipe. about 18 litres. Peter


----------



## felten (17/1/13)

I've made the treberbrot (spent grain bread) recipe here a few times, its pretty good, and great for your bowels!

Unless you make a lot of bread at once, you will have quite a bit leftover which can be stored in the freezer and thawed next time you want to make bread.


----------



## Feldon (17/1/13)

4feathers said:


> Hi ya all, I came across another recipe 2 days ago for a Cyser, have made quite a few also some useing LDME but this one asks for LDME and Crystal Malt 60l.
> I am making a double lot and have picked up 3kg Malt which was milled for me in store. The recipe asks for 1.36 kg per batch so i need 2.72 kg leaving 280 gr leftover milled Malt.
> How can i store this till next batch, i would think that as its milled it can't be stored on a shelf, so cold storage maybe. Fridge or freezer , i can also vacum pack first if needed.
> Also while milling the chap asked if i wanted to taste it first, apparently this is what you do, it tasted great ,quite tasty Caremel/sweet/slight smokey, i asked what do people do with the Crystal malt grains after they have been steeping, he reckons chuck them away which seems a waste.
> Has anyone used these after steeping in Home made bread, they would be good in Full Rye sourdough, Dried and put into a Breakfast Museli, chook food or recycled into another drink of some sort..Anyway if anyone can help it would be appreciated Peter


What kills freshly milled malt is moisture. So vac sealing is good option. Keep it cool and dark. Freezing is Ok, but in quantities that that you you will use all of it if you thaw (if you take frozen malt out of the freezer and open it a lot of moisture from the air will condense on it immediately).


----------



## 4feathers (17/1/13)

While enjoying a glass or two of mead this afternoon whilst making up this particular batch i figured out a really good [hopefully] idea for the use of this stuff after steeping in Apple juice.
I also make my own sausages,and all sorts of smoked meats. After having a good look at the dregs so to speak, i reckon this would go great smoking pork products. Dry it out but not completly and use as is. Hmmmm apple and pork.
So tomorrow i am Baking bread {sour dough Rye}, will throw in a good handful per loaf of my usual mix and smoking some Pork & Fennel sausages and some Pork & Garlic Cabana. I might even give my milking sheep a hit of it as a treat.
See ya Peter


----------

